# Грыжи, протрузии дисков  грудного отдела



## Kirdyashev99 (30 Янв 2018)

Здраствуйте, сегодня сходил  к неврологу, результата так и не добился от него, ни нормальной консультации ни направления на лечение, говорит что ничего страшного, но я как то сомневаюсь в этом... 

Сделал мрт т.к очень сильно болела спина и давило на грудную клетку и сердце, выявило протрузии дисков, грыжи шморля и остеохондроз грудного отдела и вот теперь не знаю и что делать, как лечить( занимаюсь в тренажерном зале так и тут сказали что можно заниматься, просто штангу не поднимать) вот заключение мрт, может хоть вы подскажите что и как мне делать.


----------



## La murr (30 Янв 2018)

@Kirdyashev99, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

